# Does my black guppy look pregnant?



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

here is some pix



















some blurry ones


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Dont know much about guppies but that guppy looks preggers! If its not preggers....dang....I dont know what to tell you...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, very pregnant


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

yes, she is full.
keep an eye on her. one morning you may wake up to her being very skinny.


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah from my experience with guppies she seems real close less than a week away prolly. it looks like she's almost squaring off already.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

she WAY less than a week away. i'd give her 2 days tops. all the best!

cheers!


----------

